# 2010 Commanding General's Car & Bike Show! - Twentynine Palms, CA



## 2010CGsCarShow (Aug 30, 2010)

*Enter in our 2nd Annual Commanding General’s Car & Bike Show!*

  ​
*Location:* Aboard the MCAGCC Twentynine Palms Marine Corps Base (1 hour N of Palm Springs, CA)
*Date:* 16 OCT 2010
*Time:* 11:00AM - 3:00PM

*Registration fee:* $20.00/Car or Motorcycle (includes free lunch)
*Fee exception:* Active Duty Military or Military Retiree
*Registration deadline:* 8 OCT 2010

Featuring *Metal Mulisha *who will be performing heartstopping aerial motocross stunts! 

This is a great opportunity for first time car show participants as well as "seasoned" auto enthusiasts to show your rides while supporting the Marines, Sailors and their families! 

Please see flyer for additional information/contact information. *EVENT FLYER*


*THIS IS NOT AN OPEN GATE EVENT​*
This event is not open to the public UNLESS you are a registered participant or a registered guest of a participant. 

All participants and vehicles *MUST* be registered by OCT. 8th 2010 in order to gain access aboard MCAGCC Twentynine Palms (only vehicles participating in the car show can be registered). All guests must also be registered at time of vehicle entry in order to gain access aboard MCAGCC Twentynine Palms Marine Corps Base. Due to security restrictions, any unregistered guest, participant, or vehicle will NOT be permitted on base. 

Speed limits aboard MCAGCC Twentynine Palms are as follows: 35MPH on main road (Del Valle and Adobe), 25MPH on all other roads. Please adhere to all speed limits and other signs. Vehicles, participants, and guests must stay within the event area aside from travel to and from the event. Please be mindful that this event will take place aboard a Marine Corps facility and follow all posted regulations or directions provided by Military Law Enforcement personnel.


----------



## 2010CGsCarShow (Aug 30, 2010)

*Deadline for registration for this event is fast approaching!*

*REGISTER NOW!!*

Active Duty and Retired military registration is free! 

Civilian participants, please remember registration fee is due prior to event to complete registration or you will not be able to gain base access. Registration fee must be paid by check and mailed so register now!


----------

